# what switch do you have?



## Hazeltuft (Feb 19, 2020)

hiii everyone!
so, if you have a nintendo switch, which one do you have?
i personally don't have one YET, but i am definitely getting the new animal crossing switch. it's literally god-like. 
i love the colors and the design!
i am probably getting it in march along with new horizons.
also, is joy-con drift still a thing? i have a feeling they might've fixed it in the new ac switch. it's literally new, they had to have fixed it.
anyways, thanks for reading, can't wait to read your repliesss


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 19, 2020)

Just the basic one before the new reversion one came out.


----------



## Raayzx (Feb 19, 2020)

I have the turquoise switch lite. Its one of my favorite colors and I always prefer Nintendo games in handheld especially animal crossing.


----------



## pinkfawn (Feb 19, 2020)

I currently have the Pikachu and Eevee switch and my boyfriend has the basic gray one. I pre-ordered the Animal Crossing themed switch, so I'll be giving my bf the P&E switch and he'll mod the gray one to whatever he wants to end up doing with it.


----------



## Minto (Feb 19, 2020)

I have the basic red and blue switch. As much as I would love the animal crossing one, I'm too attached to the one I have lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 19, 2020)

I have a reg Switch with the red and blue joycons. Hoping someday I can get the pink and green ones :>


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 19, 2020)

The gray one, not too into the colors they provide.


----------



## xara (Feb 20, 2020)

don’t currently have mine yet but i’ll be getting the turquoise switch lite for my birthday :3


----------



## Romaki (Feb 20, 2020)

I got the basic Switch with blue/red joycons, but I got pink/green joycons last Christmas so I'm using them now. I used my old joycons for exactly a year and the new ones for two months now and I never experienced drift with either of them. 

I'm really jealous of the Animal Crossing Switch, especially considering it's not a Lite one. But the joycons with the white backs are so pretty, I couldn't switch if I wanted to but pastel blue and green aren't exactly my colors either.


----------



## Megan. (Feb 20, 2020)

The original one, with the red + blue controllers. I've since bought the splatoon themed controllers to make it look a little nicer though.


----------



## Holla (Feb 20, 2020)

I originally had the original Switch with Gray Joy-cons as I had bought it about a month or so after release. I ended up buying the Splatoon Green and Pink Joy-cons to match my Splatoon Pro Controller and various Splatoon themed cases that I have (It's all a sweet matching theme). I sold my original Gray Joy-cons to someone who needed a second pair as I never used them anymore.

Last November my boyfriend decided that he wanted to get a Switch so we split on a new revised Switch with red and Blue Joy-cons for his birthday. I gave him my old Switch and I took the new one though as he never plays handheld while I almost exclusively do so the added battery life had more of an affect on me. I kept my Green and Pink Joy-cons though and gave him the new Red and Blue ones that came with the new Switch.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Romaki said:


> I got the basic Switch with blue/red joycons, but I got pink/green joycons last Christmas so I'm using them now. I used my old joycons for exactly a year and the new ones for two months now and I never experienced drift with either of them.
> 
> I'm really jealous of the Animal Crossing Switch, especially considering it's not a Lite one. But the joycons with the white backs are so pretty, I couldn't switch if I wanted to but pastel blue and green aren't exactly my colors either.



While the pastel colours are nice I'm definitely more into the bold neon colours more.


----------



## Noctis (Feb 20, 2020)

I have the og one aka my baby. I love my switch and I can't believe it's going to be 3 years with it. I still find it hard to believe I have one and managed to find one back in April 2017. Probably because its the first console I payed with my own money.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 20, 2020)

Just the basic Switch with the red and blue joycons.


----------



## silasthevillager (Feb 20, 2020)

Black Switch Lite. I'm pretty happy with it


----------



## Ghoste (Feb 20, 2020)

My boyfriend and I both have our own gray switches. I recently preordered the acnh switch though.


----------



## Flare (Feb 21, 2020)

Neon Red/Blue.

I wanted the Let?s Go Pikachu/Eevee switch but they weren?t available at the time and the battery is weaker than the new version. I might get the AC one and gift my current one though.


----------



## Loriii (Feb 22, 2020)

The og neon blue/red and also the one that comes from Splatoon 2 bundle. I have Pikachu and Diablo but I don't use them. I mean, I rarely use my Switch nowadays. AC might change that even if it's the only Switch game I eventually play regularly. I might get the one that's bundled with AC New Horizons.


----------



## Breesasha (Feb 22, 2020)

I bought my original switch in June 2018 but I'm selling my current one to a friend so I can buy the limited edition Animal Crossing Switch.


----------



## Imbri (Feb 22, 2020)

The red/blue version, but I got an Animal Crossing skin for it, so it's much cuter now.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Feb 23, 2020)

I just bought the yellow switch lite the other day. It's my new baby and I can't wait to play ACNH on it <3

I was going to wait for the animal crossing switch to drop, but I got too impaitent.... :O


----------



## Tee-Tee (Feb 23, 2020)

Pokemon Lets go Eevee switch, had it for about 2 years now and it survived 2 drops down the stairs from me being a idiot. 

I like the design but I knew that there would be a AC themed switch so pre-ordered that as soon as possible. Think the AC switch looks way cooler, and them pastel joycons I love!


----------



## Sophie23 (Feb 23, 2020)

I  have the Pikachu and Eevee switch - no plans on buying another switch


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 23, 2020)

I have the original Switch with the red and blue joy-cons


----------



## Azrael (Feb 23, 2020)

I have the one with red and blue joy-cons! But I will also be getting the Animal Crossing one and then my fiance can have the red/blue one!


----------



## meo (Feb 23, 2020)

I preordered the AC themed switch. Just gotta wait till the 13th to pick it up.


----------



## mocha. (Feb 24, 2020)

I have the first edition Switch but pre-ordered the special edition NH one, so I'll be exchanging that pretty soon!


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 24, 2020)

I'm getting a Switch lite , haven't decided the color yet.
I'm kinda leaning towards the turquoise colored one, it's the cutest.


----------



## meggiewes (Feb 24, 2020)

I have the Pikachu and Eevee switch with pink and purple joycons on it. It makes me laugh whenever I put it on the dock because it looks like Eevee has a purple tail and Pikachu has a pink tail! The original joycons are on my husband's switch which is just a basic grey one with a Zelda screen protector on it.


----------



## mayor-rain (Feb 24, 2020)

I have the basic gray one but I just ordered a pink AC skin for it which I'm excited to get!


----------



## Oldcatlady (Feb 24, 2020)

I don’t have one yet but I preordered the animal crossing one!! I’m glad that I waited till now to buy it. I really like the design and the pastel colours!!

My favourite is the pink and green Splatoon joycons though so I’ll probably get those if mine break... fingers crossed they don’t


----------



## Jas (Feb 24, 2020)

the regular red and blue one! i'm looking into either getting different joycons or a cute peachy coloured skin/case so it looks a bit more interesting LOL


----------



## Aubrey895 (Feb 24, 2020)

Just the regular one as I got mine a few weeks after release.


----------



## skogkyst (Feb 24, 2020)

I've got the original, grey-colored switch. I got it two days after release.


----------



## Halloqueen (Feb 25, 2020)

My Switch is the original, standard Switch with gray Joy-Cons that I've only ever used maybe 3 times on the main menu in the first month of my ownership of the console before I got a Pro Controller because of all of the reports of people encountering drift eventually. I prefer playing games on the television instead of handheld when possible, so mine is always docked when playing something. If Joy-Cons weren't so overpriced for their apparently poor reliability, I'd totally be interested in those orange and purple Joy-Cons because those are two of my favorite colors. Alas.


----------



## Mary (Feb 25, 2020)

Mine is a regular grey switch but it has custom light pink and white joycons that I got on Etsy. They were expensive but they make me so happy to look at and they match my old 3DS 

In the future, I want to get the Animal Crossing switch or the coral switch lite, haven't decided yet!


----------



## Nunnafinga (Feb 25, 2020)

I have a yellow Switch Lite.I might get a regular Switch at some point in the near future.


----------



## Velo (Feb 25, 2020)

I have a Pikachu/Eevee Switch! It's so cute :3
My boyfriend got it for me waaaaay after the release so it was honestly outrageously expensive :X
But I guess he got it from a charity auction type deal so the money went somewhere good.
He has the standard red/blue but we also have quite a few of the other color joycons for when friends come over.


----------



## mocha. (Feb 25, 2020)

I have the original Switch but pre-ordered the AC one ready for game release. I'll be trading my old one in once that one arrives! c:


----------



## Coach (Feb 25, 2020)

I have the regular switch with neon red and blue joycons. In the UK the splatoon 2 bundle came with regular coloured joycons and I only needed one set, so I just got a BOTW bundle instead. Would've liked the green and pink, but since I have a pro controller I'm not bothered enough to buy a second joycon set.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Feb 26, 2020)

I just have the regular gray one, but I bought some extra joy cons so the green and pink ones are what I use to play the switch in handheld mode. I'm planning on getting another switch eventually, but I can't decide if I want a regular switch or the lite, and I'm thinkng about modding the shell and outside of the one we have instead of getting a themed console.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 27, 2020)

normal red and blue switch.


----------



## Marte (Feb 27, 2020)

The basic gray one. Love it ♡


----------



## Hanif1807 (Feb 27, 2020)

I'll be having my ACNH Special Edition switch on March 20th. Already pre-ordered mine


----------



## Mars Adept (Feb 27, 2020)

The basic gray Switch. I’ve had it since launch. The Joy-Cons somehow lasted all this time, although aside from SSBU I wouldn’t play on it much. I finally got a pro controller not too long ago so I’m ready to play New Horizons. I’m going to spend hours upon hours playing it nonstop, haha.


----------



## Mawile (Feb 27, 2020)

I also just have the regular Switch from launch and I’ve only had to send it for repairs once when the cooling fan decided to stop working. I would’ve loved to have a custom colored switch but since you can’t really transfer save data it would just be for aesthetic at this point.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 27, 2020)

I have the original Switch with Mario Red joycons that were bundled with Super Mario Odyssey. My left joystick is suffering a major drift which made me resort to a Gamecube styled pro controller. I do not mind the short battery life as I barely take it with me out of the house.


----------



## Chipl95 (Feb 27, 2020)

Currently don't have one but am picking up the redesigned Switch with red and blue joy-cons tomorrow.


----------



## Sweetley (Feb 29, 2020)

The turquoise Switch Lite, love the color so much


----------



## chesty (Feb 29, 2020)

The original one... i bought it three years ago... lucky for me since prices in my country are too high


----------



## lars708 (Feb 29, 2020)

I'm on my original Switch model still, it came with grey joy con but I always have the red blue joy con on them now


----------



## Chipl95 (Mar 1, 2020)

I bought the redesigned Switch with the red and blue joy-cons the other day.


----------



## Jeongguk (Mar 2, 2020)

I have the original switch, but I did trade out my red and blue joycons for the yellow & dark blue ones. i’d love the ac switch, but not enough to trade out my current one and spend more for it. the detailing on it is soo perfect


----------



## Tao (Mar 2, 2020)

I have the original with red/blue joycons.

I swapped to green/pink because the originals started drifting, it was out of warranty and I didn't hear of them doing the free repair thing in my county so didn't bother. I hate pink and green but it's all any store I went in had.


I want to get one of the newer Switch's since the battery life in the original model is just a joke (seriously, who okay'ed that disgrace?) but I'm also put off by the possibility of some actual "new Switch" being released, yano, given how "pro" models are becoming a thing platform holders do now and Nintendo already having a history of releasing a plethora of variations of the same console.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 2, 2020)

I have the original with the red/blue joycons!!

I really wanna get another set of joycons though, particularly the new animal crossing ones. Those colors are so soft and nice and I don't want to go out of my way to destroy my wallet and buy a whole new console (as much as I'm tempted to...).


----------



## jcmbangor (Mar 2, 2020)

As cool as the special edition NH Switch is, I ended up cancelling my pre-order for it and buying the turquoise Switch Lite. After debating back and forth with myself, it suits my needs alot more.


----------



## Bikaku_Quinx (Mar 2, 2020)

I have the original model with the neon blue and red joy cons  About joy con drift: mine were drifting for like 6 months and I finally decided to send them in once it got really bad. But the repair was done for free (I wonder if they still do this). Really hope the AC Switch doesn't have this problem!


----------



## You got mail! (Mar 5, 2020)

I have the original model with the gray joycons. Got it alongside my younger brother not so long after it’s 2017 release. It was so crazy trying to get one back then lol I’m happy that it’s pretty easy to just get one nowadays but back then you were lucky to even buy one.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have the original model with the gray joycons. Got it alongside my younger brother not so long after it?s 2017 release. It was so crazy trying to get one back then lol I?m happy that it?s pretty easy to just get one nowadays but back then you were lucky to even buy one.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2020)

None :/ I'd totally want either of the Lite ones if I ever get one though due to way cheaper price. Though you'd wonder if they will ever fix the drifting issue lol...


----------



## aquaricality (Mar 5, 2020)

i got the redesigned switch with the red and blue joycons. i want to buy some extra ones though, in case any genuinely need to be repaired, as well as some form of pro controller. and/or maybe a switch lite, to save my wrists from playing the switch in handheld mode.

also, for anyone experiencing joycon drift: usually it can be fixed with compressed air or electronics/conductor/switch cleaner. oddly enough, its usually dirt or fuzz most of the time. the rest of the time, you just overused your joycon too much and genuinely do need to get a new controller or void your warranty to fix it, but like... you can usually just shove a little plastic tube under the flap, blast some air and maybe some machine gunk into it, swirl the stick around a bit, and it'll be fine. saved my joycon when it started drifting to ridiculous amounts while shiny hunting in sword.


----------



## dizzy bone (Mar 5, 2020)

I bought the original one with grey joycons sometime in early 2018 and I bought extra pink/green joycons after my grey pair started drifting about 6 months later. I do like the ACNH switch but ordering anything by mail to this country is a nightmare (plus pre-orders give me a headache) so I likely wont get one unless I can find it in an actual store here. I also want to get the mint joycons or blue/orange ones. I play mainly handheld so it makes me sad whenever I think about replacing joycons because of possible future drifting... but I'll definitely get those colours if I have to lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 5, 2020)

Yeah I hate ordering outside EU so I'd probably get an used Lite or stuff if I ever get one here. Plus not to mention the slowness of customs doing their job, yeah I'd be fine with whatever if I ever got on


----------



## xara (Mar 7, 2020)

i have the turquoise switch lite :>


----------



## Corrie (Mar 9, 2020)

I have the regular one with the blue and orange joycons.


----------



## MrBox (Mar 9, 2020)

I have the newer model switch with... so many joycons. I play mainly handheld and only Splatoon :^P
Right now I'm using the lime green joycons but thinking about buying Safety Yellow Custom Joycons.


----------



## Tobyjgv (Mar 9, 2020)

i have the basic one (i believe it's v1, meaning it has the lower battery life). i'm considering purchasing the new horizons switch if they eventually restock it!! 

regardless, i'm happy with what i have right now <3


----------



## Nooblord (Mar 9, 2020)

Had the original switch with gray joycon for nearly 3 years. That one started to overheat so I recently bought the red box Switch with better battery life recently. They didn’t have the grey joycon, so I settled with the red/blue one.


----------



## Katie1313 (Mar 9, 2020)

Basic gray. It's been pretty decent, but runs into problems every once in a while.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Mar 10, 2020)

A regular black one with pink and green joycons! I plan to get those cute paw pad thumbstick covers and a cute decal (probably the princess peach one).


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 11, 2020)

I'm getting the New Horizons switch when it comes out on release day since I don't have a switch yet! I'm super excited!!!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 12, 2020)

I currently am a proud owner of a free limited edition invisible and intangible switch


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2020)

Got a Yellow Switch Lite in the end, kinda wanted coral but yeah it's not out til April and who knows what you can buy then sigh.


----------



## Peter (Mar 21, 2020)

I have the plain old grey one from release day. I love the AC:NH edition switch though, if I had more money than sense i'd cave in and buy it


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 21, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> I'm getting a Switch lite , haven't decided the color yet.
> I'm kinda leaning towards the turquoise colored one, it's the cutest.



Update: 

I went out and bought the turquoise one back in late February. <3

 

And I have this skin, I bought off of Amazon on it.:


----------



## Dim (Mar 21, 2020)

regular old switch...


----------



## Rosewater (Mar 22, 2020)

I preordered the coral switch lite and now I am waitinggg


----------



## Chris (Mar 22, 2020)

Original model with grey joy-cons. 

Getting increasingly frustrated with it now. I've charged it twice already today, and foresee it needing a third charge too.


----------



## Soigne (Mar 26, 2020)

yellow switch lite! i don't regret it -- i like the way it looks & i do not have a television anymore, so docking wouldn't have been an option. the only thing that bites is the battery life -- i usually look at 2-3 hours before needing a charge. granted, i don't take my switch outside of my bedroom, but still... it isn't always great to constantly be checking the battery to see if it's time to charge up.


----------



## Pixori (Mar 26, 2020)

My wife and I have the normal gray Nintendo Switch that we share!

At first she didn't think she would want to play ACNH so we thought we'd be 
fine with just using the one we have but she got the AC bug and I couldn't be happier

so
I'm getting the Nintendo Switch lite in the coral color soon bc I love how pretty it is.
I was doing my best to choose between that and the yellow one and decided that
coral is closest to pink which is one of my favorite colors!

I already got stuff to decorate it with and can't wait to make it more personalized to myself.
I've been excited about it and April can't come soon enough haha.

I prob would have gotten a turquoise one but I bought that for my sister-in-law and 
I want one special to me in this house hahaha. 

We already started ACNH on the switch we have here but once I get mine, we're ( my wife and I )
restarting together so that we can play at the same time. 

I'm so exciteddddddddddd. I'll post up pictures of my switch and the way I decorated it when
I get it!!!~ <3


----------



## Flop (Mar 27, 2020)

Just the original grey model that I got on launch day


----------



## AquaStrudel (Mar 28, 2020)

I got the Splatoon 2 one with the left green and right pink joycons.


----------



## JellofishXD (Mar 29, 2020)

I have the basic grey version but I hope to get the cute animal crossing one sometime soon!!


----------



## Sanaki (Mar 29, 2020)

Sadly the first edition switch. The one with the poor battery and red/blue joycons. I wish I had a newer model, or at least gray joycons but I don't know if I'll invest money into that.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Mar 30, 2020)

I have the regular Nintendo Switch with red and blue joycons. Don't know whether or not it's the old model or the new one, I've heard that there's a way of checking but I haven't tried it to see which model my Switch is. I got it as a Christmas present so I think it's likely it's the new model tho.


----------



## Celinalia (Apr 1, 2020)

the classic one with the red and blue controllers sadly


----------



## Mayor Jack (Apr 5, 2020)

I have a yellow switch lite but the AC switch looks so good!!! I am debating whether I should get it or not.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 5, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> I currently am a proud owner of a free limited edition invisible and intangible switch


I switched over to the new horizons edition


----------



## chibibunnyx (Apr 5, 2020)

I have the acnh switch, I waited to get a switch for years just to get this one  it was well worth the wait! But it was so difficult to get since I didn't pre-order it.


----------



## peachmilke (Apr 5, 2020)

just an older one with red/blue joycons! i enjoy it but sometimes wonder if the switch lite would've been the better option for me!


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 8, 2020)

Just the basic edition with red/blue Joycons and the not as good battery life. The Animal Crossing Limited Edition Switch looks nice, but I don't know if I'd ever buy it personally.


----------



## Lio (Apr 8, 2020)

I didn't get a Switch until the ACNH special edition was announced. And that's the one I have!

I heard from my friend that a lot of preorders for this specific console were cancelled... So, I'm thinking I'm pretty lucky to have gotten mine at all.


----------



## K.Reiko (Apr 8, 2020)

I have the first-run Switch, with grey joycons! I usually don't bring my console out of my home, so battery duration is no problem to me :')


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 8, 2020)

I have the original v1 grey switch.

I heard there was a difference between battery life between the older and newer switches. Mine's the older one but I don't mind the battery life because I never bring it outside of my house.


----------



## 1ce (Apr 8, 2020)

the regular one with red/blue joycons.
it was 2017 when i got it, so i guess it's the older unimproved version but thats ok for me! o:


----------



## hzl (Apr 8, 2020)

Turquoise switch lite which my partner bought me at christmas. I wanted it specifically for AC but I ended up completing pokemon sword and got halfway through spyro reignited before NH was even released heh  Can't leave a brand new game console just lying there unplayed for 3 months

Since then, of course, they released the AC switch - which I may still purchase down the line.


----------



## FelixFraldarius (Apr 11, 2020)

I have three, the Pikachu & Eevee, the SWSH lite and the ACNH switch. I... like special editions way too much. However, the ACNH switch my kiddo uses and my SWSH lite is for when I fly. Which was frequent until recently.​


----------



## Hanif1807 (Apr 11, 2020)

So in this thread i once told i'd have ACNH Switch, but apparently the plan changed. Now i have Neon V2 Switch


----------



## Dormire (Apr 14, 2020)

The Splatoon 2 exclusive switch (bought for my birthday)!


----------



## PajamaCat (Apr 14, 2020)

I have the first edition with gray joycons. I love the AC version but I can't justify spending money on it when my current one works perfectly.


----------



## theravenboys (Apr 14, 2020)

I have the first edition that came with red and blue joycons. Due to joycon drift that caused me to have to mix-and-match with another pair of red and blue joycons I bought, I now have 2 red joycons. I preferred the red and blue but I have a Pokemon skin on them (Sobble) so it's not really noticeable.


----------



## chiffonroll (Apr 14, 2020)

I own the yellow Switch Lite with the Animal Crossing case. I may consider purchasing the ACNH limited Switch if it ever gets restocked ;-;


----------



## coffee biscuit (Apr 15, 2020)

I got a regular blue and red Switch at first, but once the limited edition ACNH Switch hit the market I returned it and got that one instead. No regrets, it's gorgeous!


----------



## Lazaros (Apr 15, 2020)

originally, i owned the regular version with the grey joycons. ended up selling it to my coworker and pre-ordered the acnh one. it was a mess and a half with the delivery & amazon, but it arrived just fine and i love it.


----------



## SweetSpark (Apr 15, 2020)

Launch day grey, the drifting on my left joycon is something awful.

I need to fix the joycon anyway as it still has that connection issue that was fixed years ago. :/


----------



## BluebearL (Apr 19, 2020)

I have the turquoise switch lite which I love, it goes really nicely with the turquoise acnh case I got for it as well. In future I may consider upgrading to the regular switch but idk. I am more of a handheld player and got the lite and acnh once corona hit since it was on sale. I've been pretty lucky and found some really good game deals for secondhand stuff which has been great as well.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 19, 2020)

I got the Pikachu and Eevee version. Was pretty lucky that they restocked around June last year since I was planning on getting extra joy cons if I had no choice but get either grey or red and blue. Not that the colors are bad, just want something that stands out a bit more. They were also out of stock when I was first planning to buy a Switch which was around December 2018, glad I waited.


----------



## Aliya (Apr 19, 2020)

I picked up the ACNH one in store when it came out and was thankful the store had just enough for me to get the last one since Amazon was a nightmare. I waited on buying a switch until now and it was worth the wait!


----------



## LuchaSloth (Apr 20, 2020)

My original Switch was/is the one with two gray joy-cons. I still have this same console, but I've bought a couple different sets of additional joy-cons, just because I like to change the look of things sometimes. I have the Wario purple/yellow pair, and the blue/neon yellow pair. Sometimes I mix and match. Right now, I'm just using the blue and neon yellow set. Still the same old original Switch, though. I could never use a Switch Lite, on account of everything that was cut from it.


----------



## MelodyRivers (Apr 20, 2020)

My husband got the red and blue switch before we got married so he got me a turquoise switch lite for Christmas.


----------



## Antonio (Apr 20, 2020)

I have the smash bros edition switch


----------



## maple22 (Apr 23, 2020)

Mine is just the basic red & blue one with the better battery. My brother has a grey one from launch day.


----------



## angiepie (Apr 23, 2020)

I have the gray switch lite.


----------



## BambieTheMayor (Apr 23, 2020)

I bought the Splatoon switch. Nothing super special about it, it just came with Splatoon and has pink/green controllers. My girlfriend bought the Smash exclusive switch but it unfortunately got stolen, so now she has the basic gray one.


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 23, 2020)

I have the animal crossing switch. 
I was going to get a turquoise switch lite, but they released pictures of the animal crossing switch literally the day I decided to get a switch and I was lucky enough to pre-order it as soon as it became available for pre-order


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 23, 2020)

I've got the Animal Crossing version! It wasn't absolutely necessary for me to get but I have no regrets as I love it so much <3


----------



## Clock (Apr 25, 2020)

The red and blue switch


----------



## hebilea (Apr 25, 2020)

I got the regular one with the red and blue joycons! I was lucky and got it for a much cheaper price thanks to my job!


----------



## Dewasa (Apr 29, 2020)

I still have my OG grey Switch from 2017. I recently bought my wife the newer Switch with upgraded battery life (Red box) and the difference is night and day. I know that battery degrades over time but my Switch probably gets 1.5 hours when playing AC with 50% brightness. This Switch will basically be tethered to a battery pack/wall outlet or docked most time, haha.


----------



## AC-Kristin (May 9, 2020)

Red and Blue (the docked version), maybe once this coronavirus stuff is over I will get a Pink Switch Lite instead... idk...


----------



## ForgottenT (May 9, 2020)

I got the original hackable one.
And I'll be sticking with it now since AC saves can't be moved, I might get my hands on the AC switch if it comes back though, and start a second town.


----------



## Moonbow (May 9, 2020)

i got regular switch. red and blue joycons


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (May 9, 2020)

i have the v2 switch with gray joycons


----------



## Dewasa (May 11, 2020)

Just placed an order for Switch Lite in Grey, jumping on the multi island bandwagon soon.


----------



## Manah (May 12, 2020)

Basic with gray joycons. The drift is getting really bad and apparently they're out of production, so I might have to go with the Splatoon ones when I replace them. (Blue/red is cheaper but I hate those.)


----------



## Dewasa (May 12, 2020)

Manah said:


> Basic with gray joycons. The drift is getting really bad and apparently they're out of production, so I might have to go with the Splatoon ones when I replace them. (Blue/red is cheaper but I hate those.)


Oh man, mine is also getting really bad. The grey joycons is super rough. I bought a pair of red joycon when we visited Japan and that's also starting to act up. It's unfortunate that it's not even a matter of if you exhibit the drift but when.


----------



## Pixiebelle (May 12, 2020)

Switch Lite in yellow but I'm planning to skin it


----------



## PearlDragoness (May 13, 2020)

I have the blue with white buttons switch lite. If the game's handheld, I don't have to leave my room or share with my siblings.


----------



## virtualpet (May 14, 2020)

We have the original blue/red Switch :v


----------



## Blueskyy (May 14, 2020)

Just the original black and grey. I got it when they were first released. I tracked stock online and tracked a few down. I had to ask the guy to look in back for them and all they had was black/grey. Tbh I prefer it to red/blue.


----------



## limiya (May 15, 2020)

I have the original Switch with black joy-cons and my partner has the Tom Nook Switch! Tbh I feel like the Tom Nook with is super cute and aesthetically pleasing and worth it if you want it bad enough! Also, her controllers are not drifting as of yet, but with my joy-cons, the drift is incredibly bad, which can make it really hard to play New Horizons. 

The part that sucks though is that we even sent in my joy-cons to be fixed up right before all the COVID-19 stuff went down, and when we got my controllers back, the drift was actually worse? I wonder if it was just because they didn’t have the time to finish fixing my joy-cons because COVID-19 was starting to shut businesses down, but either way the whole situation just really sucks.


----------



## Laureline (May 15, 2020)

Turquoise switch lite.


----------



## Meira (May 15, 2020)

I got the AC themed Switch! 
Super happy with it


----------



## mermaidshelf (May 16, 2020)

I have the basic one that came out at launch. I do think about buying a lite or another one so I can reset my town but no, I will not let Nintendo con me.


----------



## ryuk (May 17, 2020)

i preordered the acnh one, and it’s my first gaming console (and biggest adult purchase tbh)
<3 i love it very much.
i kind of want the coral lite now too, bc it’s just so pretty.


----------



## lolli8223 (May 17, 2020)

I have the original gray one. I bought a Timmy and Tommy skin when those were announced to make it cuter, totally worked.


----------



## Lightspring (May 17, 2020)

I also have the original gray switch lite. Question: I don’t have NH yet and I’m planning on buying it over the summer. If I plan on buying/trading on here, does having a Nintendo switch lite cause any problems when connecting to wireless internet? I really wish I got the regular switch but my budget said otherwise but oh well


----------



## Fudgybutt (May 18, 2020)

I preordered the ACNH switch when the preordering dropped! <3 so i have that one. my local gamestop only ordered TWO! So i am super lucky


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 24, 2020)

I own the noraml first switch


----------



## limiya (May 24, 2020)

Me and my gf both own the basic black switch and the Tom Nook switch! It’s nice having two different ones because we’re able to actually play Animal Crossing together, along with playing video games together while still hanging out too!


----------



## Adelaide (May 26, 2020)

Switch Lite in grey.


----------



## Zander (May 26, 2020)

my "Atomic Purple" Gengar Switch


----------



## byrdee (May 26, 2020)

I didn't get mine upon release (I got it around Octo Expansion, actually!), but its the older, regular switch.

I got mine in grey because my eyes don't really play well with some of the other, brighter color variants that the switch has. XD


----------



## Dewasa (May 28, 2020)

Just received a Switch Lite yesterday and it's pretty amazing for an alternate option to the Switch OG. If one is serious about not wanting to play docked and is mostly going portable with it, it's a good system to have.


----------



## greenvoldemort (May 28, 2020)

grey switch lite!


----------



## caramelpopcorn (May 30, 2020)

Yellow switch lite


----------



## Eevees (May 30, 2020)

The animal crossing edition switch ♥ Its so pretty!


----------



## MayorSaki (May 30, 2020)

Let's go Pikachu/Eevee switch but it's actually my sister's xD


----------



## Story (May 30, 2020)

I have two. 
I have the standard original grey Switch that’s always plugged into my TV. And I have the Animal Crossing Switch. 
As well as the Purple and Orange controllers.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (May 30, 2020)

I have a yellow switch lite!!


----------



## ~Kilza~ (May 30, 2020)

I have the original Switch with neon red/blue Joy-Cons that I got for Christmas 2017.


----------



## Vextro (May 30, 2020)

I have the regular switch that you can doc and everything I got it after a year of release and it's great to have it hooked up on the T.V. I never really use it to take on the go that often.


----------



## pochy (Jun 2, 2020)

i wished for a switch as my only present for xmas, but my mom said i could either get a switch lite, or pay half of the regular switch, so i have a grey switch lite now yayyy, it's probably for the best tho, bc the normal switch hurts my hands after holding it for a while xD


----------



## buny (Jun 2, 2020)

turquoise switch lite!! but used a pink skin on it and now it's the cutest thing uwu


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 2, 2020)

The most basic OG switch with red and blue joycons haha


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 2, 2020)

I originally had a grey regular switch because thats all they had when I got it and we bought it on a whim lol, but when my dad got a switch, i figured he would rather have the grey joycons, and I didn't want to get the same colors and confuse our switches, so now (and for quite a while lol) i've been using the red and blue one C:


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jun 2, 2020)

the original switch!


----------



## Meowria (Jun 2, 2020)

I got switch around when it released so basic gray switch.

I really wanted the animal crossing switch and was highly considering buying it but it’s at ridiculous prices everywhere so I’ll wait to see If it lowers in price or if they make another limited edition switch in the future I’d get that.


----------



## Shukie_Bunfox (Jun 2, 2020)

I got a 'improved battery' later gen grey switch. 
I got my switch just a month before pokemon sword and shield's release, 
I was super bummed out when they announced a special animal crossing switch, even though i knew it was coming, BUT, i'm still happy with what i've got, cuz i've got an amazing island <3


----------



## therandompuppy (Jul 5, 2020)

I have the ACNH special edition of the switch!


----------



## myranda (Jul 19, 2020)

.


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 19, 2020)

I have a Switch lite and after playing Animal Crossing for some time on it now, it has convinced me to invest in an actual Switch as I know that I'll play on it all the time. I would really like to have the options for both TV mode and handheld use now, which is mainly the reason for this idea. However, it is a lot of money at the end of the day, and most importantly I'm unsure what the situation is with the save data for the game. At the moment, it appears that its not possible to transfer data to a new Switch. It was mentioned in the July update that this may be the case "later on in the year", so I'm unable to put a finger on an exact time when this would be possible, which makes me question on buying a Switch at this time. It seems more ideal at the moment to just sit and wait for what Nintendo has to say before going ahead for the biggen. I would like to know if there are other people that are in the same predicament and I would like to know their thoughts.


----------



## Pintuition (Jul 19, 2020)

I have the coral switch lite and I love it! I really wanted the ACNH special edition but I'm so not paying the $700 resold price, haha!


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 19, 2020)

I have the original switch that came out in 2017.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jul 19, 2020)

I have a yellow Switch Lite,a coral Switch Lite and a red/blue Switch console.I didn't intend to get another Switch Lite but someone on eBay had the coral one at a good price so I just went and bought it.


----------



## MelodyRivers (Jul 20, 2020)

My husband bought a red/blue switch before we got married and bought me a turquoise switch lite for Christmas. I don’t play on the other switch unless I’m playing Mario cart  or jack box with friends. I like handheld mode so I love my switch light


----------



## fluttershy300 (Jul 20, 2020)

I have a coral switch lite one.


----------



## xlisapisa (Jul 20, 2020)

The one with very bad battery life. T_T


----------



## LoserMom (Jul 20, 2020)

I have a yellow switch lite and I just ordered a blue/red switch that gets delivered on Thursday! I can’t wait to finally be able to play on the tv


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Jul 26, 2020)

I own a ridiculous amount of teal objects so of course I got the teal switch lite. I really liked the animal crossing one but it was too expressive


----------



## LongLee (Jul 26, 2020)

Basic one


----------



## Tileve (Jul 26, 2020)

I have the AC edition, and before that I had a grey switch.


----------



## rosabelle (Jul 27, 2020)

I have the Animal Crossing edition switch. Waited to see if there would be one before actually getting a switch.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 27, 2020)

We have a switch that started as red and blue but is now grey. I’m also anticipating my turquoise lite sometime soon


----------



## Toska (Jul 27, 2020)

Currently I use just a basic switch that used to have red + blue joycons, now they are green + pink.


----------



## QueenOpossum (Jul 27, 2020)

I have the AC Edition Switch and a Yellow Switch Lite.

I won the Switch Lite at a work Raffle in late 2019, but I knew I'd want to be able to "switch" and play on the TV too...and then I saw how pretty the AC Switch was, so I pre-ordered that.


----------



## niconii (Jul 27, 2020)

I have the ACNH edition of the switch since the main reason why I got the game was for Animal Crossing! Don’t really know yet but I really want a coral switch lite so maybe I’ll get one in the future.


----------



## cucumberzest (Jul 30, 2020)

The basic black one. Black/Grey joycons. MOD: HAC - 001


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Jul 30, 2020)

The original black version. Nothing special though, I would have loved an ACNH or Pokemon one


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jul 30, 2020)

I've had the coral Switch Lite for two months now. It's my first gaming console. I love it so much.


----------



## MiraculousGiraffe (Jul 30, 2020)

I have the red-blue one that I got at the initial release. I didn't have any joy-con drift issues until this year tho so they lasted a while. Fortunately, my brother had spare joy-cons so now it's gray-blue haha. Might look into skins to make it nicer.


----------



## Darkesque_ (Aug 9, 2020)

I have a yellow switch lite, but I put a wrap on it!


----------



## Hobowire (Aug 9, 2020)

I have first gen and so does the gf.  I bought it used a year prior to pandemic.  It works great.  I replaced the housing for some joy cons.


----------



## SmrtLilCookie (Aug 9, 2020)

I have the plain grey Switch. I would’ve loved the AC one, but there was no way I was waiting around for them to restock. Getting a Switch at all was almost impossible in April (I didn’t get mine until after NH came out, during the height of the demand for consoles). And no, I did not have to pay more than the market price, thank goodness.


----------



## milktae (Aug 9, 2020)

I have the yellow switch lite, my brother got it for me cause i was using his a lot to play acnh


----------



## Larsi (Aug 10, 2020)

The old 1st gen grey switch. You can tell by the drifting how old it is haha


----------



## basicbobagirl1130 (Aug 11, 2020)

I have the basic one!


----------



## Pikabun (Aug 13, 2020)

I have the grey one from 2 years ago...


----------



## Cherry Tree (Aug 13, 2020)

I have the yellow Nintendo switch lite. I wanted the coral or turquoise but it was during lockdown I got it so they weren't available at that time but I've grown attached to it now and I'm happy with the yellow


----------



## Sharksheep (Aug 15, 2020)

I have the new horizon switch! I couldn't resist the pretty joycons but I wish they had a bundle and included the game.


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 15, 2020)

I had the basic black joycons one but my dog chewed up the controllers, so now I have these cool bright yellow ones.
I also bought a pikachu carrying case to match it!


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 15, 2020)

i have a grey switch lite! wanted one of the more fun colours but this was cheaper on ebay and came with mario kart so.. no question really. i did recently buy a skin for it though because the darkness of it is getting to me :c


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 15, 2020)

I have a grey switch that I got at launch and the Animal Crossing themed switch that I still haven't taken out of the box.


----------



## Mikaiah (Aug 15, 2020)

regular one with grey joycons and a sticker on it that makes it look pretty haha

also a screen protector that has bubbles because i'm incompetent and suck at screen protectors.


----------



## Aurita (Aug 16, 2020)

I had the OG Switch with red/blue joycons but sold it and upgraded to the ACNH switch with the baby blue/green joycons

I also have the Pokémon switch lite that my BF uses to play Pokémon once a year


----------



## Hypno KK (Aug 16, 2020)

I just have a regular one, nothing fancy.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 25, 2020)

I have a neon red and blue joy con switch, with the worse battery. It doesn't bother me.


----------



## pinkfawn (Aug 25, 2020)

I have the Animal Crossing one, my boyfriend got it for me in March as a late birthday present since we didn't really get to celebrate it because he was out of a job at the time. He has the Pikachu/Eevee console :>


----------



## flowersnfossils (Aug 25, 2020)

lots of other yellow switch lites! high five! it’s my favorite color & I couldn’t justify getting an entire full switch since we didn’t even own a TV.


----------



## WalceDony (Aug 25, 2020)

Got mine close to release date. It has red & blue joycons. Surprisingly the drift didn't kick in until a few months ago, pretty lucky compared to a lot of people!

Switch pro controller works like a dream though. Definitely recommend grabbing one.


----------



## EmeraldJourney (Feb 16, 2021)

Hazeltuft said:


> hiii everyone!
> so, if you have a nintendo switch, which one do you have?
> i personally don't have one YET, but i am definitely getting the new animal crossing switch. it's literally god-like.
> i love the colors and the design!
> ...



Dying for the animal crossing switch! It's just so cool, but I have a pokemon edition lite switch which I've been using for everything at the moment, once I've got money i'm going for the animal crossing one though with extra controllers. I really enjoy my animal crossing and play it often with my partner, who has the best island and is always renovating it to impress me  which is lovely and always nice to see the work being put in as the island changes from this theme to that. Bonus, they have lovely beaches and not too many waterfalls, and a dig site!


----------



## -Lumi- (Feb 16, 2021)

I have an OG switch with the sad battery life, lol. But it has red & blue joycons and I still love it a lot! A part of me wanted to wait for the Animal Crossing switch but I ended up buying mine years ago which I don’t regret. I was able to get a discount on it because of my job at the time! 

I do love the Animal Crossing edition, though! It’s so pretty  brings me joy to look at it. If they release an updated version of the switch I might buy it but for right now I’m content with mine


----------



## JemAC (Feb 16, 2021)

I have the Animal Crossing switch which is my favourite one out of the editions that have been released as I love the light blue/green colours of the joycons and I really like that its associated with one of my favourite games. I did get lucky though because my brother already had a switch which he'd got very soon after they were first released (with the blue and red joycons) so he always let me use his which allowed me to hold out on getting one till I found an edition I really liked, I almost bought the Let's Go edition but glad I waited for this one.


----------



## kayleee (Feb 16, 2021)

I had the original gray switch until the AC switch came out, which I then got the AC switch. I feel like the battery still dies so quickly though, so I might go for the switch pro or whatever when it comes out


----------



## deana (Feb 16, 2021)

I have the yellow switch lite  

I was initially worried about getting the switch lite over the regular switch incase of joycon drift but I just couldn't justify spending more on a full switch when I don't even have a TV so I can only play handheld anyway. No issues so far but it's only been half a year.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 17, 2021)

i wanted an animal crossing switch but i didn't wanna spend loads of money when my switch is fine so i have a regular switch with the blue & red controllers and a legend of zelda sticker on the docking station
i also have the green & pink joycons which don't drift unlike the blue & red ones
i've had my switch since august 2017 and i literally bought it just to play mario kart 8 lol

i recently got my mum's old pink switch lite so i could have a second NH island but i'm pretty sure she only gave it to me so i'd build an island and she can take it back later


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Feb 20, 2021)

The hubs and I have a V1 Switch that became his once Animal Crossing dropped, and I got a turquoise Lite. But then he bought me the ACNH edition Switch for Christmas...so I could have a second island.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Feb 20, 2021)

ive got the regular red and blue switch because i got it fairly early on...the animal crossing switch is beautiful but i cant justify buying a whole other switch 

for the lite i have yellow, i wanted coral but my store was all out


----------



## Faceless (Feb 20, 2021)

I have the improved red and blue switch and a yellow lite


----------



## angelcat621 (Feb 20, 2021)

I got the limited edition Pokemon Sword/Shield Switch Lite upon release. It's by far the nicest console I've owned so far. Love those different color buttons and warrior wolves. No problems with it yet.


----------



## Beanz (Feb 20, 2021)

I have the Animal Crossing edition switch


----------



## BluebearL (Feb 20, 2021)

I have both a turquoise lite and a neon joy-con regular switch


----------



## Junebugsy94 (Feb 21, 2021)

I have a grey switch lite that I customized with pink and purple flower thumb grips


----------



## Bui (Feb 21, 2021)

I have a blue Switch Lite and an Animal Crossing special edition Switch.


----------



## Sheiscalledlalaa (Feb 21, 2021)

I have the regular red/blue one but customised it with a pastel skin with clouds on, and paw print thumb grips


----------



## sleepydreepy (Feb 21, 2021)

I have the basic switch model that came out in 2018 (the one with the poor battery life). I wish I could get a new one (specifically the animal crossing one!) but I feel guilty spending the money on it since mine works just fine otherwise. 

...maybe I'll ask my parents if they could buy one for me for my birthday (even though im 23 lol)


----------



## Bluelady (Feb 24, 2021)

I have the blue/turquoise Switch Lite. My eldest sister got it for me last April.


----------



## amemome (Feb 24, 2021)

mine is all black. I thought it looked classier than the red/blue joycon option.


----------



## marea (Feb 24, 2021)

I have a grey switch lite. I mostly go for basic or neutral colors, even my new 2ds xl was the black one.


----------



## cornimer (Feb 24, 2021)

The regular red & blue one because I bought it pretty soon after it was released. Kinda wish I'd waited to get something different, but oh well.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 24, 2021)

I have a turquoise Switch Lite that’s almost a year old.  It works great and I haven’t had any joycon drift at all.  I’m not able to play some games such as Splatoon 2 without feeling constricted, but for the most part I’ve been perfectly content with my TV-less play.


----------



## JessieOfSeacowBay (Feb 25, 2021)

I have the AC Switch. I'd been waiting for an edition that I liked, because I didn't like the basic one, but I didn't like any of the other ones that came out until the AC Switch. But it worked out because there weren't any games I wanted until then and I don't have a tv I can use with it, so I've never been in a rush to get one anyway.


----------



## ``` (Feb 26, 2021)

I own the original grey Switch since I was more interested in buying the grey colored Switch instead of the Switch bundle with the red and blue Joycons.


----------



## nordskjev (Feb 27, 2021)

I have Lets Go Pikachu/Eevee Switch.


----------



## Hug (Feb 28, 2021)

I have Animal Crossing: New Horizons Edition Switch and a turquoise Switch Lite. I didn't buy a Switch on purpose, just in case a special edition for Animal Crossing would come out ( I was thrilled when they announced it and went through hoops to get one !) . Very disappointed about the drifting though! Less than 4 months and I had drifting problems ...

I didn't buy a cover for the joy-cons and that was a very bad idea. It gets damaged/scratched so easily. I didn't plan on buying the Switch Lite but I bought it ( also bought a second copy of the game ) , so I could have a second island ( only way to get a second island ) . I plan on upgrading the Switch Lite to a Switch Pro/2 or whatever they'll call it; only if it's worth upgrading of course.


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Mar 2, 2021)

I have the animal crossing switch! I am in love with the colors and the charging dock!!!!!


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Mar 2, 2021)

I just have the red and blue joy on switch, but I love the bright colours so I like it


----------



## Merielle (Mar 2, 2021)

Mine's the one with the blue and red joycons!  I got some matching cat paw joystick caps for it and I'm really digging the look of it now.


----------



## Livia (Mar 2, 2021)

I have a gray switch and an animal crossing switch. I orignially wanted an animal crossing one, but they were sold out before I could get one, so I had to get a gray one. Then I decided I wanted to start a second island, so I got an animal crossing switch in October when then came back in stock. I switched the joycons so I’m using the gray joycons on my ac switch because my second island is supposed to have a darker theme and I thought the pastel joycon s would look weird with it.


----------



## Firesquids (Mar 2, 2021)

I have the Splatoon Switch with a light up dock stand 
I also have a pink/green gradient translucent case


----------



## xhyloh (Mar 6, 2021)

i have the basic grey switch with grey joycons... i'd love to get the animal crossing one someday though just cuz it's so gorgeous!


----------



## juneau (Mar 8, 2021)

I have the original all grey one, but have also bought the red and blue Joy Cons since. I do love the Animal Crossing version of it, but I don't know if I can justify buying another one just for aesthetics, haha.


----------



## Croconaw (Apr 3, 2021)

I’m boring, so I have a regular Switch Lite in the turquoise color. I wanted the black one, but I ended up getting the turquoise instead.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 4, 2021)

I have the Splatoon Switch with pink and green joycons. I think it's nice, especially since Splatoon 2 is probably my most played game on Switch right now.


----------



## S.J. (Apr 4, 2021)

I have the Switch with the grey joycons, and the Switch Lite in turquoise. I love the turquoise switch for just everyday Animal Crossing! I have a second island on the other Switch, but it doesn't get much love. 

The Animal Crossing Switch is so cute though.


----------



## Kattea (Apr 4, 2021)

I have the switch lite in grey, but I recently put a pink skin on it. It's nice to see my switch in a new light and get excited about using it again.


----------



## vixened (Apr 4, 2021)

I have the OG switch the red and blue joycons. although I need new joycons. . .


----------



## Furrton (Apr 4, 2021)

Switch lite in blue, plus an extra joystick for when mine dies. The drift comes and goes. As soon as I threaten it with replacement it will start working again.


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 6, 2021)

I have two because I'm crazy so I can have two islands.

My main is the New Horizons Edition and my secondary is the grey Switch lite. I thought about getting teal or yellow, but I want to put skins on my lite so I thought grey would be better. I don't like it when my skins and system are too colour un-matchy.


----------



## BlueOceana (Apr 8, 2021)

I have the switch with the red and blue joy cons.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 8, 2021)

I got my Switch in 2019 that has the Red and Blue neon Joy cons.


----------



## Giddy (Apr 8, 2021)

I got the newest monster hunter edition switch :3 Had to wait a lot, but it was worth it. I've never really played the monster hunter games, but I was just wanting to get a switch that looked nice, I didn't really like most of the switches designs. The patterns are really beautiful~!


----------



## Psydye (Apr 9, 2021)

I have the turqoise lite one. Looking forward to the Switch Pro, whenever it comes out.


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 9, 2021)

I have a switch lite. joycon drift started only a few months after i got it, which was last may around my birthday.


----------



## X10Rinne (Apr 9, 2021)

I've had a teal switch lite since mid 2019, and never had it drift! I have it in a matching teal case with lots of sewn-in game slots which are so much easier than the plastic thingies (I can't be the only one who has trouble getting games in and out of those  )


----------



## TalviSyreni (Apr 9, 2021)

I have a Nintendo Switch Lite in turquoise although I almost bought one in coral as it matched the colour of my phone at the time.


----------



## Neb (Apr 9, 2021)

I have a grey joycon switch that I bought at launch! The screen is scratched and the stand broke off, but it still runs well. Hopefully the Switch pro is more durable...


----------



## Haru Okumura (Apr 12, 2021)

Right now I'm looking at buying the grey Switch Lite to match my black PS4. I'd rather have the Switch Pro if it turns out to be real though


----------



## Hype (Apr 12, 2021)

Light blue switch lite.


----------



## Bloodflowers (Apr 14, 2021)

I have the OG Switch with the red and blue Joycons. The drift comes and goes. I'm too lazy to fix it and we have pro controllers as well so it doesn't bother me that much. I later bought the purple and orange Joycons and they are a work of art  I wanted a second island and my husband knows Animal Crossing is my thing so when the ACNH Switches were restocked in Europe last Christmas he bought one for me


----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 15, 2021)

I have the original with red and blue joycons.  I want the Animal Crossing New Horizons edition though eventually


----------



## lemoncrossing (Apr 16, 2021)

I have a yellow Lite with some black thumb grips. They have white daisies on them 

I also have the New Horizons console, since I wanted the ability to play on the TV. Its colors are beautiful


----------



## chocopug (Apr 16, 2021)

I have the New Horizons Switch. My plan was to hold off on buying one until AC was released for Switch anyway, so it worked out perfectly for me.


----------



## WildAutistic (May 4, 2021)

I have the yellow nintendo switch lite.


----------



## Mad Aly (May 7, 2021)

I have the neon red and blue Switch. 

The gray one and the New Horizons edition were both sold out (as they often are) at the time I purchased it. But I honestly enjoy and prefer mine more, especially with this grip case and these decal stickers I have on the joy-cons. The colors of the decal's design are a bit different/muted in the seller's photos, but in real life they compliment the red and blue joy-cons pretty nicely in my opinion~

Plus, I always thought the gray Switch is too dull for my taste, and the New Horizons version didn't feel right either (especially since I have an older brother who sometimes plays on the Switch as well). So, regardless of the availability of other versions, I'm quite content with mine.


----------



## Stnh (May 7, 2021)

I have the hot pink and green switch


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 7, 2021)

I have 2 switches at the moment. One is the docked version with the Blue and Red joy cons. The 2nd one is a Switch Lite Black which I got recently.


----------



## vanivon (May 8, 2021)

i have the spla2n switch with the hot pink & green joycons! they've terrible drift though, so i don't _use _said joycons...


----------



## TheWildShadow55 (May 13, 2021)

I just have a plain grey switch, it's a new revision model though so thankfully the battery life is pretty nice. I got it as a Christmas present in 2019 and me and my brother haven't ran into any joycon drift issues. I don't enjoy sharing a console though so as soon as I can afford it, I'm buying myself an ACNH switch.


----------



## ILikeFroakies (May 14, 2021)

I have the Animal Crossing one


----------



## EerieCreatures (May 15, 2021)

I have the Let's Go Pikachu! Switch! It's got pikachus and eevee's on the back and the dock, and yellow and brown joy cons! It was a gift from my mom and I love it dearly, I'm really happy I got to get this switch. ^^


----------



## KatieLavender (May 16, 2021)

i just have the basic gray one, i did want the lite just for the fun colours but i also wanted to play on my tv


----------



## Cristaaaaal (May 17, 2021)

I have the original with red and blue joycons. Had to switch to the orange and purple because of the dreaded drift. The pro controller is what I mostly use now though.


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop (May 19, 2021)

I have the original switch with the red and blue joycons, I want to get new joy cons eventually but right now I play a lot with it docked so I got the pro controller which I really love.


----------



## mirukushake (May 19, 2021)

I have a basic grey updated Switch and the Pokemon SwSh Lite. I kind of want to change the Lite to the new blue one for some color though.


----------



## a potato (May 19, 2021)

I just have the gray. I got it at launch, so it was only between the two. I don’t really like the neon version. I wanted the sleeker look. I did find a dock decal of the AC Switch design, and I really like how that looks.

and wow, I sure did use I a lot


----------



## mogyay (May 20, 2021)

i have the yellow switch lite! originally i shared my brothers basic original one but i didn't play on the tv even once so this one suits me a lot better!


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 23, 2021)

I have the basic one, that came with blue and red Joy Cons.. I completely customized it though. I have the Pokemon backplate and I spraypainted my Joy Cons to green / yellow with sparkles!


----------



## KimiyoCake (Jun 9, 2021)

My friends gifted me the switch that has the longer battery life? with the blue/red joycons.


----------



## Meadows (Jul 20, 2021)

The animal crossing switch that comes with the blue and green controllers, a cute display on the back, and timmy & tommy on the dock.


----------



## porkpie28 (Jul 20, 2021)

I have the switch lite it is better for me my eye sign is not great I was never using the tv


----------



## TofuIdol (Aug 4, 2021)

I have the original basic blue and red Joycon Switch and a pink Switch Lite to take with me when traveling.


----------



## PacV (Aug 13, 2021)

Grey Switch Lite. Really comfortable to play in!


----------



## Alyx (Aug 20, 2021)

I have the Animal Crossing Switch. I waited months and watched the stores like a hawk.


----------

